# Would you like to do a pilgrimage to your favorite classical composer sanctuary



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would love to travel to Venosa italy, is there a Gesualdo museum, who is from Venosa in talk classical menbers or italian and did travel there..

This small commune seem epic, Werner Herzog convinced me to travel there trought his movie death for 5 voice, rural italy is so green and beautiful .

Can someone elaborated on this...

Did someone of you folks did pilgrimage to gesualdo hometown can you visited some of the ruins of his castlehmm?

Is there a souvenir shop or something?

I want you to answer this overly tediously whit crisp details, please show me tell me about Venosa?

italians i says hello and bene :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you check this deprofundis?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venosa


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I would go to the Mozart festival in Salzburg of course.

I visited salzburg in the early 80s but before I discovered Mozart. Lovely place.

Have been to vienna recently and seen mozart's name everywhere (mainly on choc boxes and souvenirs) but Salzburg is his spiritual home - though he wrote scathing words about it many times.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sure. I would love to visit Vienna to experience where Beethoven, Haydn and Mozart lived and worked.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Why not, if enough time and money were at my disposal?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I would like to visit St. Petersburg, Russia to see where Prokofiev lived and studied music for a long time. I would also like to visit his burial site in Moscow. 

Lots of reasons to visit Russia.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I found Salzburg to be wayyyyy to touristy. I much preferred Vienna. 

I would love to go back. 

I would love to go with someone whose command of Austrian German was good, or to meet such a person there to tour around with me.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I went to Vienna in 2001 to see Beethoven's grave along with Schubert's, Brahms', and Strauss'. It was a very humbling moment to be among such greatness, I was overawed and I broke down. Although I managed to get an American couple to take my photo by Beethoven's grave as I had travelled alone. Also, I went to the houses where Beethoven lived including Heiligenstadt. Vienna is truly a beautiful city.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I would like to see St. Mark's in Venice, especially if something was being performed there. Also St. Florian's to see Anton Bruckner. Probably not on the same day.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I've been fortunate enough to visit Vienna, Salzburg, and even Venice/Veneto (a place of some musical significance for me at least). I visited Mozart's Geburtshaus in Salzburg and saw the musical places of interest in Vienna. It was wonderful seeing all these famed places, but perhaps it did not have as much of a profound impact on me musically as it might for others because of my opinion that good music sounds good regardless of when you listen to it or where you listen to it. Still, it was interesting to see some of the same things the famed composers saw when they were alive.

My father lived in Vienna for a while so there is some personal significance to the city. Vienna was also at the center of other things I studied in college so it was significant for that. Aside from all of this, Vienna is one of the favorite places I've visited in Europe. I really would like to visit it again at some point down the road. The sense I got in Vienna is that Strauss is still the "golden boy" above all else! But, hey, it makes sense that the city would have such a strong attachment to Strauss and his family's music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope I can get to Vienna before it's too late.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I hope I can get to Vienna before it's too late.


It's not going to be abolished, so you may be okay. Or do you mean too late for you?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I hope I can get to Vienna before it's too late.


Don't worry, Vienna is here to stay.

I have gone on a pilgrimage to Bayreuth back in 2013, around Wagner's 200th birthday. It is a pretty little town. I am going to return there in exactly three weeks from today, to see a performance of Parsifal.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Sure. I would love to visit Vienna to experience where Beethoven, Haydn and Mozart lived and worked.


A good chunk of it got blasted to bits during WWII and has been recreated. I'd love to go to Esterhazy, where Haydn toiled, suppossedly largely unspoiled by conflicts.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Salzburg is a special place. Plenty of Mozart commercial exploitation but enough of the old place seeps through.
Prague is a great city and features the German Theater where Don Giovanni was premiered, as well as the Rudolfinum, one of the really great Concert venues in the world.
I am going to Amsterdam for the first time in two months but unfortunately no Concerts are scheduled at the Concertgebouw


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> It's not going to be abolished, so you may be okay. Or do you mean too late for you?


LOL!! Yes! Yes! Too late for ME!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Don't worry, Vienna is here to stay.
> 
> I have gone on a pilgrimage to Bayreuth back in 2013, around Wagner's 200th birthday. It is a pretty little town. I am going to return there in exactly three weeks from today, to see a performance of Parsifal.


I need to go there alone for a week or 10 days. It's my Mecca!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Salzburg is a special place. Plenty of Mozart commercial exploitation but enough of the old place seeps through.
> Prague is a great city and features the German Theater where Don Giovanni was premiered, as well as the Rudolfinum, one of the really great Concert venues in the world.
> I am going to Amsterdam for the first time in two months but unfortunately no Concerts are scheduled at the Concertgebouw


Great choice but are you sure about the concerts, season starts at September 2th .


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Great choice but are you sure about the concerts, season starts at September 2th .


The web site is difficult to navigate, but it appears as if there is only a Piano recital for the one night that we would be available. I would have preferred an Orchestral concert but perhaps we should take the recital. I need to check with our travel companions and an Orchestral concert would have been an easier sell.


----------

